# Clydesdales. What tubeless rim/tire setup are you using?



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

I just upgraded to tubeless with wider tires after doing a bunch of research from printed articles and posts and basically came to the conclusion, there's a bunch of misinformation and opinions out there. Nothing is official and I guess that's what keeps the industry going. 
However, I thought it would be interesting to see what clydesdales were using. Our wheel setups are going to be different from riders who are 150lbs so there is no optimal package for everyone. I'd like to see the trends of riding type, weight, wheels and tires used and pressure for type of riding that works for everyone. This might help others to see what's actually possible. So, I'll start.


Weight: 240lbs (108kg)
Rims: F & R Giant XC-2 tubeless;
Rim inner width: 23mm
Tire and size: R Maxxis Aggressor EXO 2.3"; F Maxxis Minion DHF 3C EXA 2.3"
Tire pressure: F & R 28psi (safely) 
Type of riding: XC/Trail

How do you like it?

So far, the feel is great, lots of traction but I'm not getting the benefits of super low air pressure. It's pretty much the same pressure with tubes. I have to keep at 28psi to avoid squirm with the narrow rims. Looking at wider rims in the future but wanted to see what was possible with stock rims.


----------



## ral1121 (Apr 30, 2019)

Don't know if i am considered a Clydesdale but this is what i run on my hardtail.

220 lbs

27.5 Spank oozy trail 395 - 36mm id

Laced with straight guage spokes to hope hubs

27.5x2.8 dhf exo front at 17 psi

27.5x2.8 dhr II exo+ rear with cushcore at 18 psi

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

6' tall 240lbs, I ride 2-5k mi per year, I have several bikes: 26" Ventana w Stans rims, Specialized Fatboy, and a new TB4 with Reserve 30mm rims. Longstory short, there is no tire that will hold up more than a dozen rides before the side wall tears and I'm back to a tube'd tire with a boot on the side wall tear. 

I've tried dozens of tires including Maxxis Minions DHF, Aggressors, Ardents, Spec Fasttracks, tried with the 2bliss and reinforced sidewalls. No luck. 

PSI is usually 35-38lbs on my trail bikes and 14-15lbs on the fatty.

Very interested in hearing from a clydesdale weighing 240+ who's has made the jump to tubeless sucessfully.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Logically giving the sidewall more support with a wider rim should help a wheel handle more weight in offroad terrains.
40mm inner for Bontrager 2.35 & 2.6. 50mm for 29 x 3. Pressure based on rocky/rooty segment rim hits and speed.
You'd also get more traction from the bigger footprint. An insert helps.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

•Weight: 220lbs
•Rims: Spank Oozy 350 F/R (27.5), 32 spoke, straight pull
•Rim inner width: 30mm
•Tire and size: (27.5) R Maxxis Minion DHF 3C EXO 2.3"; F Maxxis Minion DHF 3C EXO 2.5"
•Tire pressure: F 18psi / R 20psi
•Type of riding: XC/Trail

How do you like it? 
Awesome setup for me year round. I have stayed with the Minions which came stock on my 2018 Kona Process 153 but I recently replaced the rims (WTB Asym i29) with the Spanks. I had no complaints with the Asyms, the hubs were getting tired and the Oozy's were a deal. My terrain is tight and technical so I would run a bit higher pressure for faster flowy terrain to prevent squirm in turns.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm bigger than some of y'all at 6'3 and 265~lbs.. 

I have the stock rims on my Giant Trance Adv 2 (TRX1) composite rim 30mm inner width, and Maxxis Minion DHF 2.6 exo front and DHF 2.5 3c maxgripp DD on the rear..

I run about 24~psi front and rear without any real problems....


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

bingemtbr said:


> 6' tall 240lbs, I ride 2-5k mi per year, I have several bikes: 26" Ventana w Stans rims, Specialized Fatboy, and a new TB4 with Reserve 30mm rims. Longstory short, there is no tire that will hold up more than a dozen rides before the side wall tears and I'm back to a tube'd tire with a boot on the side wall tear.
> 
> I've tried dozens of tires including Maxxis Minions DHF, Aggressors, Ardents, Spec Fasttracks, tried with the 2bliss and reinforced sidewalls. No luck.
> 
> ...


Damn what terrain do you ride??? When I was 260 I was running around SoCal (some jagged rocks, especially farther south) with Maxxis EXO, I've had one sidewall cut in the 10+ years I've been riding. Usually run 30psi in the back and 28psi in the front.

Now I'm about 235 and no issues either. Currently on 30mm Id rims with 2.6 specialized grid trail front, 2.5 Maxxis exo rear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoduh (May 20, 2018)

Weight: 240ish lbs
Rims: F & R - I9 Enduro S
Rim inner width: 30.5
Tire and size front: Specialized Butcher GRID TRAIL casing, 2.6" w/Cushcore
Tire and size rear: Specialized Butcher BLCK DMND casing, 2.6" w/Cushcore
Tire pressure front: 20-25 (still experimenting)
Tire pressure rear: 25-30 (still experimenting)
Type of riding: trail/enduro


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Tubeless has been the 'standard' for almost 10 years now, so I don't agree that there isn't good information out there. But I'll contribute in hopes that it will help others:

Weight: 240
Wheels I've used tubeless:
Easton ARC27 650b
Easton ARC30 650b
WTB ST i23 650b 
DT Swiss M1900 29 25mm
Ibis 741 650b 35mm
Raceface AR27 29
Raceface ARC30 Offset 650b
Reynolds Blacklabel 650b 28mm
We Are One Agent 29 30mm

Tires: Mainly 2.3-2.4 Maxxis Minions DHF/DHRII, Continental Mountain King/Trail King, Maxxis Ikons, Rekons, Ardent, Forekaster.

Tire pressure: I've settled on 25psi rear and ~20psi on the front independent of rim/tire combo. If it's specially rocky or I'm jumping a lot I'll bump them up a few psi, but 99% of the time this is the psi that I like to run. I've dented alloy rims but not the point of having air leaks or making the rim unusable. 

Rim width: For me, 30mm is the sweet spot for trail riding and racing. I've had wheels on both sides of that rim width and always find myself coming back to 30mm. I know some bikes now come with 2.5 tires and 35mm id rims and over rougher terrain I'd lean towards that but I've found they can tramline on smoother/flow trails.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

245-270lbs (depending on workout regimen)
29 x 2.4 Bontrager XR4 for about 800 miles, 21-23 PSI front, 25-28 PSI rear.

Just put on a set of Maxxis 29 x 2.6 Rekons, super excited. 

I have a few uphill sections I could never make at 28 PSI, so many times I run lower if I'm in slow technical climbs. I generally feel 28 PSI is a little on the high side.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

@[email protected] said:


> 245-270lbs (depending on workout regimen)
> 29 x 2.4 Bontrager XR4 for about 800 miles, 21-23 PSI front, 25-28 PSI rear.
> 
> Just put on a set of Maxxis 29 x 2.6 Rekons, super excited.
> ...


Than for sharing this. How wide are your rims though?


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I've run tubeless since before tubeless was common and ghetto tubeless was a thing. Ridden narrow and wider rims, non-tubeless tires and those designed for it. I'm 250lbs and most always have been.
The only time I had a problem was a ghetto tubeless inflated a bit too much left in a closed garage on a hot day. The tire popped off the rim and blew sealant over half my garage.
Never had an untoward issue due to my size, weight, rim or tire. Your weight means you might not get the full benefits claimed by skinny types, but that's life.


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

I’m 6’ 5” 300 lbs and ride pretty rocky terrain here in Western CO/Moab. Currently on the stock Specialized Roval rims, 29mm wide with WTB Trail Boss 27.5 x 3.0 on the rear and Surly Dirt Wizard 27.5 x 3.0 on the front. I run about 30psi in mine. I’ve noticed a couple of things with this setup. When running trails cut into side hills as they often are around here the rim will flex a bit and the tire will pull, it’s noticable and uncomfortable. That being said I’m about to pull the trigger on the following setup.

Onyx Hubs
Race face ARC offset 40mm width
DT Swiss spokes

They aren’t cheap but I want strong, silent and instant engagement as it causes issues on the climbs around here and I’ve destroyed a few hubs in years pass.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

shwndh said:


> Than for sharing this. How wide are your rims though?


I'm not sure, I have a Race Face turbine in the rear and stock 29 in Bontrager comp on the front

29mm front 30mm rear


----------



## jrktms5 (Oct 2, 2019)

Good evening,
Just finished my wheel set up,6'`1 @305, 29 er
BA30 Wheel, 
Sapim's strong spokes, 
DT Swiss hubs R- super boast with 36t DT Swiss star ratchet 
Maxxis tires R Maxxis Aggressor 2.3"; F Maxxis Minion DHF 2.3"
Saint brakes


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

socalrider77 said:


> Damn what terrain do you ride???


St. Louis, MO. Lots of rocks--limestone, shale, etc. It may be the terrain. However, there are still lots of other riders (heavier, lighter, & prettier than me) who've had zero issues with tubeless.

FWIW, NWA (north west Arkansas) has a reputation of slicing sidewalls regardless of tubed/tubeless or brand/make of tire. The rocks in the Ozarks are sharp!


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanx for the replies guys. What I'm finding is the ability to run lower pressure has more to do with running wider rims than it does with the tubeless setup itself. Looks like 28mm would be the sweet spot for me. I look forward to building up my next set of wheels. Seems the benefit of tubeless for Clydes is more so flat resistance.


----------



## codahale (Oct 6, 2018)

Weight: 250lb
Rims: Industry Nine Grade 300 (on a Hydra system wheelset)
Rim inner width: 30mm
Tires: Michelin Wild Enduro 2.4” (Magi-X front, Gum-X rear)
Pressure: 25F/27R
Riding: all-mountain

Great wheels, great tires.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Weighing 210 right now but go up to 220 here and there.
Wheels are Industry 9 Enduro S rims 28h (straight pull).. on Hydra hubs... Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35 Addix Speedgrip front and back(love these tires )psi 25 front 29 rear. I know huge difference but it's what's working for me. I up both 2 to 3 psi when I go to Utah. My rims thank me for it all the time.


----------



## forealz (Dec 12, 2016)

bingemtbr said:


> Very interested in hearing from a clydesdale weighing 240+ who's has made the jump to tubeless sucessfully.


6'5
240lbs (more with gear)
32" inseam short legs

FS: XXL Hightower LT 
Reserve 30 29er
Maxxis dhf 2.5 3c 16 psi
Maxxis dhr ii 2.4 3c Maxx grip 18 psi
Trail riding in PNW

HT: XL Pole Taival
Reserve 30 29er
WTB Vigilante 2.6 14-15 psi
Maxxis dhr ii 2.6 (120 tpi) with cushcore 13-14 psi
Trail riding in PNW

I feel like I was riding with really high pressures for a while. Once I lowered them the ride smoothed out and definitely made me faster.
I used to run my Hightower around 23/28, recently cleaned the tires and added new sealant and I today's ride I lowered to the above and still couldn't touch the rim pushing down with my thumbs. I usually do that as a test.

My hardtail dropping the pressures helped so much. I was running 18/18

I don't consider myself an advanced rider and I'm not doing jumps. Small drops only and still trying to get better and work up to those things which will most likely require higher pressure.

So sitting on the bike at those pressures the rear tire definitely squishes a bit but I'm not on the rim or anything.

I'm using a topeak smartguage d2 to check

Let me know if I'm crazy


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm 6'5" and typically weigh around 210 lbs. Lately I've been rolling/folding rear tires like crazy. Thankfully I haven't ripped one off the rim or folded the front yet. I've been running 2.35-2.4" tires at 29 psi in the back of my full suspension bikes. I have Cushcore XC in the back of one of my bikes but that doesn't seem to help much. I may try a heavier casing and see if that works better. I'm trying to figure out how to keep the rear psi below 30 and keep the tires/inserts under 1100g.


----------

